

Mathematical Methodology (1989) - deanmen
https://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD10xx/EWD1059.html?share=1

======
mjh2539
Does anyone know what book he is referring to? Or whether he wrote it at all?

~~~
deanmen
There are draft chapters of some parts of his book on his archive
[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/index10xx.html](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/index10xx.html)
but I don't think this book has actually been published.

Here they are in chronological order:
[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1063.PDF](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1063.PDF)
[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1067.PDF](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1067.PDF)
[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1068.PDF](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1068.PDF)
[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1070.PDF](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1070.PDF)
[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1078.PDF](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1078.PDF)
[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1090.PDF](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1090.PDF)
[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1091.PDF](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1091.PDF)
[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1094.PDF](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/ewd10xx/EWD1094.PDF)

His website indicates he taught classes on this subject at UT Austin in 1997

